# Bryant 926TB 2 stage gas furnace and 1 stage Thermostat wiring



## Later (11 mo ago)

Hello, our single stage thermostat is wired to the board of Bryant 926TB 2 stage gas furnace like this: red wire to R, white wire to W/W1, blue wire to COM, Green wire to G and there is yellow wire connecting W/W1 and W2. What is the yellow wire for? Is it limiting the function of the furnace in anyway such as locking it to operate in only one of the 2 stages? Thank you.


----------

